# Where to buy a plastic kit with a lot of scale mail



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi folks i'm about to start work on an imperial guard army in the next few weeks and i'm going to be using several different regiments. I plan to make them the remains of an imperial crusade force that have been cut off from the rest of the liberation force and have had to band their survivors together.

One of the regiments i was hoping to use was the Vitrian Dragoons from the gaunts ghosts books but i'm having trouble finding viable parts. The full face helmets aren't really a problem as i'll be using a casting technique mentioned in this thread. the problem is that i can't find anyone that does a decent scale armour model in plastic form. I'm going to settle for cadian arms with replaced shoulders for the arms but need to get my paws on some decent scale armour. 

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## hive fleet blackmoon (Feb 7, 2010)

Dwarves tend to chainmail or scale armour.  I find that the fantasy armies like armour like that.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

hive fleet blackmoon said:


> Dwarves tend to chainmail or scale armour. I find that the fantasy armies like armour like that.



Yeah i had a look into the dwarf and elf ranges. The problem with dwarves is that most of the time they are the wrong height to pass as humans without serious modding, secondly most of the front of the model is obscurred by beard so you can't see the scales anyway. The problem i hit with the elves is that they mostly have scale armour on the "skirts" of their uniforms, the chest pieces (the main part i want) is usually covered with a cuirass and isn't visible. Human armies don't seem to usee them at all, either wearing peasants clothes or plate armour. 
Thanks for looking, i guess i'll keep browsing and see what i can find.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ya almost any of these guys would work.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat490066a&rootCatGameStyle=

Edit:

Oh right plastic......try these then =/

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440092a&prodId=prod2120000


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Perhaps we have a misunderstanding about what scale mail is


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

http://wargamesfactory.com/webstore/might-of-rome/caesars-legions-box-set

Try these
Early chain mail not scale but still cool


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Azkaellon said:


> Ya almost any of these guys would work.
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat490066a&rootCatGameStyle=
> 
> ...



Um neither of these are scale mail. Scale mail is made out of hundred of interlocking scales of armour. It's also called scale armour or scale plate.










Like this guy's chest armour...in fact this guy would be more or less perfect if i could get him in miniature form. 



> http://wargamesfactory.com/webstore/...egions-box-set
> 
> Try these
> Early chain mail not scale but still cool


These look pretty good, i'll have a look and see if i can find any scale stuff on the site. the thing is there is very little information given about the Vitrian Dragoons, litterally it just says that they wear an energy resistant glass scale armour and full face masks. If that's all i have to go on, not even a colour scheme, i really want to get it spot on.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

That would look great if you could find it

I did look on that website an they have some cool vikings with similar masks but only had chain.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

try these then, they appear to wear some sort of scale mail.
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat460031a&prodId=prod1090031


----------

